# Black Necrotic Skin Tissue - Cause?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I have a pigeon that has developed black necrotic tissue around the neck. It's left foot is also turning black. The skin texture is leathery and thick. Feathers are still intact around the neck and crop area. Slightly distended in front of the neck.

Is there some parasite, vitamin deficiency or systemic disease that could cause this?

Pigeons seems to be in no pain or distress. Favors foot that is turning black but does not appear to be in any discomfort. Droppings have decreased dramatically (almost zero).

Daniel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Daniel,
Black necrotic tissue would appear there is no blood supply going to that area. 
His neck is turning black?? 
Droppings almost 'nil'? Perhaps organ shut down, obstruction? Obviously, something terribly wrong is going on here. 
Hopefully Helen, Terry, Fred, somebody, with more treatment experience will be along shortly.
Cindy 

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited June 17, 2003).]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Hi Daniel,
> Black necrotic tissue would appear there is no blood supply going to that area.
> His neck is turning black??
> ...


Tissue all around the front of the neck (crop area) and around the back is black, thick, leathery texture. In front of the crop the skin is raised to look like a lump.

Skin along toes on left foot is turning black. She favors that foot. Doesn't limp but will not perch on darkening foot.

She normally has a huge dump first thing in the morning out of her cage. It was one tiny dot when I got her out. She seems to be losing weight too.

I've never heard of anything like this in man or beast. Whatever is wrong it doesn't look too hopeful to me. I'm still waiting to hear from my vet.

...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I must agree with you Daniel, this doesn't look very promising.
Is this one of your 'pet' birds or one that you rescued, or were given?
Is the pij eating/drinking at all?
Please do keep us posted.
Cindy

Daniel,
Regarding the 'lump'in the front of the neck. Does it feel like it could be a tumor possibly, which could be cutting off the blood supply? 




[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited June 17, 2003).]


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Symptoms of Blackhead disease in Infected Birds 
Prevention is the Best Treatment 

Raising small turkey home flocks in the early summer and late fall is extremely popular in Nebraska. Most of these birds are destined for slaughter just before Thanksgiving and are sold for the holiday market. Extension educators and specialists receive many calls concerning sick turkeys in the late summer and early fall months from flock owners concerned about whether their turkeys have Blackhead. Most poultry flock owners have heard of this disease but few really understand the cause or how the illness is spread.

Blackhead, also known as Histomoniasis, is caused by a microscopic, single-celled organism Histomonas meleagridis. Although best known as a disease of turkeys, the organism infects other birds as well, including peafowl, pheasants, quail, grouse, partridge, and chickens. Of these, the chicken is most resistant to illness from Blackhead. Hence, chickens can be carriers and can contaminate a premise, but they usually do not get sick. The turkey is probably the most susceptible and becomes severely ill if infected. This is why it is best to raise chickens and turkeys in separate facilities and in separate pens.

The Blackhead organism can infect a host in several ways. Birds that are carriers or sick from Blackhead shed the organism in their droppings. Other birds can accidentally ingest the organism when scratching through contaminated litter, feed, or water.

Outside the host, in its free and unprotected state, this delicate organism does not survive very long. However, there are two other ways the organism can assure its survival, even in severe hot or cold weather. The organism can be ingested by the common earthworm and survive a long time inside them. In periods of especially wet weather, when earth worms are abundant on the ground surface, birds can become infected when eating contaminated worms.

Blackhead organisms can also infect a common internal parasite, called the cecal worm. This worm is very small and rarely causes much harm to the host. Mature cecal worms produce many microscopic eggs which are shed in the droppings. The Blackhead organism can penetrate and live inside the cecal worm egg. Birds picking up the infected egg also infect themselves with Blackhead. As with many parasite eggs, the cecal worm egg is highly resistant to heat, cold, and most disinfectants. Therefore, a contaminated premise remains contaminated for a long time.


Symptoms of Infected Birds
The signs associated with this illness are not specific. Affected birds develop droppings which often have a yellow color. The skin and muscles may become dark red, hence the term "Blackhead" given to the disease. This, however, is not specific for Blackhead since it may be seen with a wide variety of diseases in birds. The disease develops slowly, with birds often losing much of their breast muscle because they are too sick to eat. The organism causes much damage to the bird's lower intestine and the liver. Sometimes the disease can be diagnosed during processing or slaughter by a trained individual, but frequently, a necropsy by a veterinarian trained in bird diseases is needed. Getting the correct diagnosis is extremely important because several diseases can mimic Blackhead and treatments and prevention of each disease are different.

Prevention is the Best Treatment
Until recently, an effective water medication was available to treat Blackhead in birds. This medication was pulled off the market because of possible health risks to people. A feed additive called nitarsone, known by the trade name of Histostat-50 is still available as a preventative. It is manufactured by A.L. Laboratories, headquartered in Fort Lee, New Jersey. This additive is fed to turkeys, up to five days before market. This is a preventative medication and is not effective in treating flocks already showing clinical illness.
Unfortunately, very few feed mills or feed suppliers in Nebraska carry turkey feed with the additive. Two local suppliers, Five Star Feed in David City and Norfolk Hatchery in Norfolk, can usually supply turkey feed with this additive. There may be others, as well. Check with your local feed supplier.

There is a word of caution concerning Histostat in turkey feeds. This additive is extremely toxic to waterfowl (ducks, geese, etc.). They should not be allowed access to the medicated feed.

Other preventative management measures include regular manure removal from the turkey pens and worming the birds to eliminate the cecal worm load. Alternating pastures and raising birds in areas where birds had not previously been kept is also helpful. Lastly, it is preferable to raise bird species separately. 

For more information, please contact Dr. Eva Wallner-Pendleton at 402/472-1434 or Dr. Sheila Scheideler at 402/472-6541.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *I must agree with you Daniel, this doesn't look very promising.
> Is this one of your 'pet' birds or one that you rescued, or were given?
> Is the pij eating/drinking at all?
> ...


Dear Cindy,

I talked to my vet's receptionist this morning. The vet thinks it's some kind of "bruising". He's giving her an injection and I'm picking her up later. I still have questions about her foot and the lump in front.

I was going to take her mate with her to the vet this morning until he pecked at her inside the carrier right around her neck. Sometimes they do that in close confinement so I left him home. It didn't occur to me he might be abusing her (making her sit on the nest behavior). She is very petite and he is a large/over 400 gram commie.

If it really is bruising her mate is going OUTSIDE FOR GOOD. He can find himself another hen his own size to bully around. Not my little Baruch!

Daniel


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Blackhead (Histomoniasis, Enterohepatitis)
Blackhead is an acute or chronic protozoan disease of fowl, primarily affecting the cecae and liver. The disease is present wherever poultry are raised. Blackhead is one of the critical diseases of growing turkeys and game birds. It may cause stunted growth, poor feed utilization and death. It is of lesser economic importance in chickens since they are more resistant, but the incidence in chickens apparently is increasing.

Blackhead is caused by a protozoan parasite called Histomonas meleagridis. The organism in passed in the fecal material of infected birds. In many instances, the organism is shed within the eggs of the cecal worm of chickens, turkeys and game birds. Free-living blackhead organisms do not survive long in nature, but those in cecal worm eggs may survive for years. Therefore, most blackhead transmission is considered due to ingesting infected cecal worm eggs. Transmission may also occur by the earthworm.

Chickens are frequently infected without showing signs of the disease. These chickens may shed enormous numbers of blackhead organisms, many of which are protected by cecal worm eggs. Outbreaks in turkeys can often be traced to direct or indirect contact with ranges, houses or equipment previously used by chickens. Free-flying birds may also contribute to an infection.

Most blackhead losses occur in young birds (six to sixteen weeks). Among the symptoms are loss of appetite, increased thirst, droopiness, drowsiness, darkening of the facial regions and diarrhea. Morbidity and mortality are variable, but mortality seldom exceeds fifteen percent; however, it may approach one-hundred percent in uncontrolled turkey outbreaks. Losses are usually low in chickens.

Lesions of uncomplicated blackhead are confined to the cecae and liver, thus the reason for the synonymous term, enterohepatitis. The cecae are ballooned and walls may be thickened, necrotic and ulcerated. Caseous (cheesy) cores within the cecae may be blood tinged. Peritonitis may be present if ulcers have perforated the ceca walls. Livers are swollen and display circular depressed areas of necrosis about one-half inch in diameter. Smaller lesions coalesce to form larger ones. Lesions are yellowish to yellow-green and extend deeply into the underlying liver tissue. Healing lesions may resemble those seen in visceral leukosis.

Blackhead diagnosis is made readily on the basis of the lesions. Atypical forms, particularly in chickens, must be differentiated from cecal coccidiosis and Salmonella infections in particular. Medications may interfere with atypical lesions. Laboratory tests may be required for positive diagnosis in such cases.

Good management practices can do much to control the blackhead problem. Do not keep birds of different species on the same premises. Do not range turkeys on ground previously used by chickens unless several years have elapsed. Rotate ranges periodically if possible. Cecal worm control is necessary to reduce blackhead incidence. Wire or slatted floors reduce exposure.

Good management is the only effective method of preventing this disease since many of the effective drugs used in past years are no longer available commercially. Drugs that reduce the presence of cecal worms, and thus reduce the infection rate, are available but do not have an effect on the Histomonas organism. Refer to the cecal worm section for recommended control practices.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Daniel - it does sound like this is dead and necrotic Tissue but there is one way to tell. You can nick the skin and flesh - just a tiny nick, If it bleeds then it isn't dead tissue.
Fred's article is very interesting but somehow doesn't ring true in this case.
Also if this is scepticemia I would think the pigeon would be sicker than your description. As you are the only person here who can examine the bird I think this is definitely a case for the vet.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *Daniel - it does sound like this is dead and necrotic Tissue but there is one way to tell. You can nick the skin and flesh - just a tiny nick, If it bleeds then it isn't dead tissue.
> Fred's article is very interesting but somehow doesn't ring true in this case.
> Also if this is scepticemia I would think the pigeon would be sicker than your description. As you are the only person here who can examine the bird I think this is definitely a case for the vet.*


My only concern now is the left foot - why would it be turning black? Could it be from scratching herself or perching with her foot up next to her body and the particles from the affected tissue are sticking to her foot? The vet will get these questions and more later today.

Daniel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

This is most interesting Daniel.
It will be equally as interesting to hear what your vet has to say after you have presented all your questions.
Please do let us know how she is doing.
Cindy 

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited June 17, 2003).]


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

My only concern now is the left foot - why would it be turning black?
Have you tried pricking the foot to see if there is a blood supply?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Nooti:
> *My only concern now is the left foot - why would it be turning black?
> Have you tried pricking the foot to see if there is a blood supply?*


No, but the foot is warm to the touch.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Well, here's the scoop:

I talked to my vet and he insisted the black tissue was bruising, most likely another bird pecking her. This ahd to be her mate since she is alone with him almost exclusively.

The vet also said the foot discoloration was bruising but he seemed puzzled as to how it could have happened.

I think I can surmise now everything that's going on.

My "Gentle Bird" is not so gentle with his hen. I've seen pigeons do this with their hens and occasionally noticed him pecking at her to sit on the nest. They are in a two foot long breeding cage so she cannot escape from any abusive behavior and she is much smaller and petite, easily bullied with nowhere to run. They were left alone for several days last weekend and I suspect this is when it happpened - I take her out and hold her almost every day and saw nothing until Monday night. Ergo...

I hired a twelve year old boy to clean my cages while I was away. I've explained to him repeatedly that he must be careful when removing the litter trays. His mom helped him while I was away and I never explained this detail to her. I haven't talked to the family yet but I am almost certain the foot injury happened when the boy was sitting my pigeons; either he did it by accident or the mother who knew nothing of my instructions and did it while helping him.

So far Baruch is favoring her left foot and the toes have turned darker all the way to the end of the nails. I'm crossing my fingers that this clears up on its own. They are warm to the touch and she can still roost with both feet on the perch.

I had worried so much that Baruch had cancer or some wasting disease that would end her days. I'm confident now my vet is on the mark with this. I will keep you posted as to how she progresses.

Last night I put "Gentle Bird" outside in the aviary. I felt bad for him because he is a tame pigeon with a mate in my house. He doesn't understand what's happening and has never been left outside in the two years I've had him.

Baruch is rather subdued, perching and roosting most of the time. But she still bites at me when I reach inside which is a good sign. She's still the feisty "Psycho Bird" I nick named her







I'm giving her extra hemp to bring her weight back up. I hope the high protein will help her heal faster (the vet gave her a vitamin K injection and sent her home with no meds).

Well, that's all for now folks. I'll keep you all posted. Thank you so much for stepping up and offering support and advice.

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

This is just a suggestion..

Maybe the toe got caught somewhere.. My Pearl was sitting up on the door afew weeks ago when one of our guest's children tried closing the door and her little toe got caught








I was so angry.. Anyway, the tip of the toe turned purple and inside the nail it's all dark purple, the top of the nail has a crack on it but it isn't so bad. It's healing nicely after I put cream on it (Thank God)

Maybe something similar happened to yours, and the chest could be from bullying as you said although I've never heard of anything like it.

Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just curious Daniel, Have you ever witnessed any of the birds 'pecking' at your little lady? 
Thanks for the update & please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Just curious Daniel, Have you ever witnessed any of the birds 'pecking' at your little lady?
> Thanks for the update & please keep us posted.
> Cindy *


Yes, I have seen her mate do it but not viciously.

In fact when I put her in the animal carrier with him he did it again. Then I left him home and took her to the vet alone. I was a little suspicious but waited for the vet to see her.

I surmise something must have happened while I was away. She seemed fine until after I got back from my trip. It was uncanny with the foot and the bruising all at the same time.

I'm still at a loss as to what to do with "Gentle Bird". He's not an outdoor pigeon; he's a pet. He's never lived outside and I don't have room for another cage. In fact I need to get some of the birds out of my house or the dust will make me sick eventually.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by maryco:
> *This is just a suggestion..
> 
> Maybe the toe got caught somewhere.. My Pearl was sitting up on the door afew weeks ago when one of our guest's children tried closing the door and her little toe got caught
> ...


It's possible the toe got caught but it's a secure locked cage. It's never happened to any of my other birds. Unless while she was getting roughed up her foot got stuck against something unable to free herself. I'm only guessing.

I just hope the damage wasn't permanent. Parts of her toes are not completely black but are pretty dark. Still warm to the touch.

Crossing my fingers...

Daniel


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Daniel;
If you want the pigeon to gain weight add safflower and corn to the diet along with the hemp.
Can you set up another cage for him and set them together? It would be best now that it is summer for both of them to be outside at least for half the day.
Katie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Daniel,
I forgot to ask: What did the vet say about the 'lump' in the front of her neck? 
Have her droppings returned to normal?

Frank & Jessie are not 'outdoor' birds, however, we have moved their cage outside & they love it. 
They don't leave their cage (well, Frank did the other day & quite sure got his little feathers chewed out royally by Jessie). Perhaps 'Gentle Bird' could spend some time outside but not be allowed to free fly. 
Cindy


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by katiedidittwo2:
> *Daniel;
> If you want the pigeon to gain weight add safflower and corn to the diet along with the hemp.
> Can you set up another cage for him and set them together? It would be best now that it is summer for both of them to be outside at least for half the day.
> Katie *


I have cramped living space and cannot set up any more cages. The aviary is not the place for my Fantails. Trust me. I've had them out there. They are clumsy and the other birds pick on them. They are no match for my chain gang pigeons. Certainly Baruch could not manage out there.

Interestingly I've failed to get any of my Fantails to eat anything larger than safflower. I've tried all the tricks in the book about witholding food or slowly transitioning them to new feed. Nothing works. They will eat Harrison's small pellets, hemp, safflower and a dove and quail mix - that's it.

I've been trying to get to a store that has safflower - I'm out at the moment. You would think with all the exotic birds in this area that more pet stores would carry tons of safflower. Nahhhh. They're always on order or they don't carry that item. Most of the time I have to go to a feed store twenty miles away.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Hi Daniel,
> I forgot to ask: What did the vet say about the 'lump' in the front of her neck?
> Have her droppings returned to normal?
> ...


He didn't say anything about it but it all looks like drying bruised tissue.

I checked her last night and it looks like some of the blackened tissue is beginning to fall away.

Her droppings are consistent but not heavy as before. Not sure if she is depressed from being separated from her mate or what. I saw her eating last night briefly so I know she's getting some nutrition.

She still has her spunk though! She chased another bird away from her entrance last night that was trying to pilfer her seed dish.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Daniel,
Sounds like she is holding her own. Eating & 'pooping', good signs.
Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Update:

Little has changed since last week. The black patch is now fully visible as a spot on the front of the neck and crop region. All the feathers in that area have fallen away. It's hard to tell but it looks like some of the scabbing or hard crusty surface is beginning to break off.

Although my vet said this was from "bruising" I'm beginning to wonder if it was a spider. The coincidence with the blackened toes is uncanny. Could the poison from a bite spread from her neck into her blood stream and down to her foot? These are questions I will ask the vet next week.

In the meantime, she flies, eats, poops, bites and begs to come out of her cage. Except for favoring her foot slightly she acts like a normal Fantail.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

My Fantail has what's called an "eschar":
http://www.pennhealth.com/ency/article/002355.htm 

In her case it could have been from a poisonous spider. It will slough off in time and may leave an open wound that will have to be stitched.

It was bleeding along the edges on Saturday as she was trying to pick at it. I hope I don't come home to a bleeding pigeon some evening with no one to help me.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Update:

Friends,

This is something that Carl and Terry might consider archiving for general reference as it is a real problem that can occur.

I have a friend who has been researching this problem for me. After talking to my vet a third time and my friend here is what I've learned.

The vet called what my bird has an "Eschar" meaning an area of skin has died due to an obstruction of the capillaries. He attributed this to what he called an "aseptic necrosis".

Such a condition can be caused by ergot (funal) poisoning (one possible cause: bad grain).

Another possible cause might be a poisonous bite from a snake or spider.

Still another possibility is something called "gangrenous dermatitis". The cause of this condition is unknown but it occurs in poultry mostly and can occur in pigeons. The same symptoms for this condition such as black lesions of skin tissue and loss of feet or legs. A biopsy can be done in this case of the lesion and surrounding tissue. The standard treatment for this condition is anti-fungal medication and antibiotics even though the court is still out on the actual cause.

My white Fantail is going to lose three of her toes to this condition. There was warmth and circulation in the feet until one day last week, literally overnight, her toes turned black and crisp. The vet said they will "slough off" with time. So will the black patch on her chest.

Already the lesion is reduced about fifty percent and has left what is called "granulated tissue" i.e., scar tissue. The vet thinks she will survive.

One sources tells me that if it is "gangrenous dermatitis" the problem can recur. I'm crossing my fingers it won't in my case.

Daniel


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Daniel.
Very infomative.
Cindy


----------

